

Readable: JS app to make web articles readable. - ekpyrotic
http://readable-app.appspot.com/

======
crux
Does this have any connection with Readability, the JS bookmarklet that, uh,
makes web articles readable that was released a couple months ago? I know that
was open sourced, so maybe it's a fork and I missed that.

~~~
357gaby
Readable has absolutely nothing to do with Readability.

1\. It is not a fork of Readability.

2\. It does not perform the same operations on content as Readability.

3\. It has different options to Readability.

4\. And it wasn't even inspired by Readability. (It was actually inspired by
Paul Graham's website; or, actually, with me not enjoying the layout of said
website when it comes to reading long, awesome essays.)

Gabriel Coarna, Readable's Developer

P.S.

Readable V2 is coming soon.

~~~
357gaby
Readable V2 has launched. Huge improvement.

